# How Many Passwords Do You Have?



## Lon (Mar 26, 2017)

I have over 20 and use a password manager like DASHLANE to log in automatically.


----------



## Falcon (Mar 26, 2017)

One.


----------



## Buckeye (Mar 26, 2017)

I have a spreadsheet full of them.  (& the spreadsheet itself is pass word protected.)


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 26, 2017)

Too many, I keep them on various scraps of paper with cryptic notes about what they are for.

I really should make an effort to organize them so if I _croak_ someone will be able to settle my online accounts like PayPal, EBay, etc...


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 26, 2017)

I have quite a few and try to keep them in a handy spot if I need them. Recently I lost one and had a terrible time with a company trying to get a new one.


----------



## jnos (Mar 26, 2017)

I have many, many. I use LastPass password manager. It syncs with my phone so I can use it on my pc at work as well (by looking them up on the phone). For probably 10 years before that I used RoboForm, which was also good.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 27, 2017)

The wife and I use Keeper. Need a password to get to your passwords. We have several for our online accounts.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 27, 2017)

Lon said:


> I have over 20 and use a password manager like DASHLANE to log in automatically.





jnos said:


> I have many, many. I use LastPass password manager. It syncs with my phone so I can use it on my pc at work as well (by looking them up on the phone). For probably 10 years before that I used RoboForm, which was also good.





Pappy said:


> The wife and I use Keeper. Need a password to get to your passwords. We have several for our online accounts.



Why do you all put your passwords on the Internet ???
.


----------



## jnos (Mar 27, 2017)

Ken N Tx said:


> Why do you all put your passwords on the Internet ???
> .
> View attachment 36320


Password Managers work with a Master Password, so yes it is online encryted storage, and hopefully secure. :ambivalence:


----------



## Pappy (Mar 27, 2017)

Thanks, jnos. Never had a problem in all theses years.


----------



## nvtribefan (Mar 29, 2017)

A ton.  I use Roboform.


----------

